# Samsung SSD's EXTREM günstig im Vergleich?



## multimolti (10. März 2009)

Hallo!
Ich habe heute ein tolles Video gefunden (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dWOEa4Djs), und wollte mal schauen, ob ich mir eine von diesen SSD's leisten könnte.

Wenn ich einfach nur nach "SSD 256GB" suche bekomme ich Angebote zwischen 7000$ und 18000$, z.B. von SanDisk (die sind ja relativ bekannt für all diese Flash Drives).
Wenn man bei der Suche noch dazu "Samsung" eingibt, kommt raus, dass es das Samsung SSD schon für 900$ gibt. Dabei ist die Samsung sogar 2.5" groß und damit kleiner als die 3.5" SanDisk SSD, müsste also eigentlich teurer sein.

Wie kommt so ein krasser Preisunterschied zu stande? Ist die SanDisk SSD so viel besser? Nach dem Video fand ich die Samsung SSDs schon unglaublich schnell...


----------



## multimolti (10. März 2009)

Und wenn man nur 64GB haben will, was ja vollkommen ausreicht, um Windows und Office und so drauf zu installieren, sollte das den Systemstart extrem beschleunigen denke ich, und man muss nicht mal viel zahlen!
Bei eCOST.com gibt es 64GB SSD für 90€!

Mich erstaunt der Fortschritt der Technik immer wieder...


----------



## fluessig (11. März 2009)

Hallo Multimolti,

die Preise erklären sich durch die unterschiedliche verwendete Technik. Die derzeit günstigen SSDs verwenden die MLC Technik http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MLC-Speicherzelle , während die schnellen und teueren SSDs die SLC Technik verwenden. 
Am besten du liest den wikipedia Artikel und googlest noch ein wenig zum Thema. Die günstigen SSDs liefern nicht die Leistung von der Anwender mit SLC SSDs schwärmen.

Gruß
fluessig


----------



## multimolti (11. März 2009)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp!

Wie groß ist denn der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zwischen SLC und MLC? Habe dazu nichts gefunden. Müsste aber irgendwie so zusammenhängen:
MLC hat doppelte (oder vierfache) Speicherdichte, daher braucht man länger zum Auslesen, um auch wirklich die unterschiedlichen Werte zu erkennen. Außerdem braucht man eine besseres Fehlerkorrekturverfahren, was auch noch mal Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.

Und noch eine Frage:
Diese Website hat eine ganz interessante Antwort geliefert, und es werden auch Speicherkarten für Kameras und so erwähnt.
Mir persönlich ist aber aufgefallen, das manche Kameraspeicherkarten (z.B. die normalen SD-Karten) sehr langsam sind, da braucht man für ein 2MB-Bild manchmal schon 2 Sekunden. Wenn das aber die gleiche Technologie ist wie die SSDs wundert mich dieser Geschwindigkeitsunterschied.
Mein Eee PC (mit 12GB SSD und 8GB SSD) ist doch schon sehr schnell, obwohl ich glaube, dass auch hier MLC eingesetzt wurde.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie all das zusammenhängt?


----------



## chmee (11. März 2009)

Das Video mag vielleicht Funny sein und auch ein bissel Geeky.. Aber mal zurück in die Realität : 

Wozu 57 gleichzeitig geöffnete Programme ? 
Wie soll das SSD das Rippen von einer DVD in diesem Maße beschleunigen ?
Ein Raid aus 24 Samsung HJ250HD SATA-HDDs wird auch geschätzte 2GB/sek bringen..
Die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit eines RAID0 steigt pro Platte exponentiell ( zB 0,99^24=0,78 ).
Heisst also, wenn von 100 Platten eine nach 2 Jahren ausfällt, so steigt in diesem RAID die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Ausfalls um den Faktor 22!
wie fluessig schon sagte, SSD ist nicht gleich SSD.
Träumen ist erlaubt, aber dieses Video ist ein Proof-of-Concept, und weit entfernt von der Realität.

***Edit*** - c't 21/2008 Prüfstand SSDs

*Intel X25M 80GB* - MLC
Seq. Lesen = 225MB / Schreiben = 79MB
zuf. Lesen/Schreiben 173/33 MB
Zugriffszeit = 0,1ms
Preis = nur OEM

*OCZ SSD2 128GB* - MLC
Seq. Lesen = 96MB / Schreiben = 37MB
zuf. Lesen/Schreiben 97/0,5 MB
Zugriffszeit  = 120ms
Preis = 440Eur

*Samsung MCC0 64GB* - SLC
Seq. Lesen = 90MB / Schreiben = 90MB
zuf. Lesen/Schreiben 128/7,2 MB
Zugriffszeit = 2,2ms
Preis = nur OEM

*Supertalent FTM 64GB* - MLC
Seq. Lesen = 93MB / Schreiben = 36MB
zuf. Lesen/Schreiben 96/0,6 MB
Zugriffszeit = 124ms
Preis = 200Eur

*Transcend TS64-M 64GB* - MLC
Seq. Lesen = 108MB / Schreiben = 26MB
zuf. Lesen/Schreiben 101/6 MB
Zugriffszeit = 3,2ms
Preis = 170Eur


***EDIT** 2*
Für SD-Karten werden keine schnelle Speicher und Controller benötigt, warum also sollte man eine Karte hoffnungslos teuer werden lassen, wenn es nicht benötigt wird.. Natürlich gibt es auch Ausnahmen, wie zB die Speicherkarten für die Panasonic HVX200, welche intern in einem Raid0 laufen, aber eigentlich gewöhnliche - nicht zu teure - Speicher tragen.. Wie Du im Laden bemerkst, gibt es auch im SD-Lager Karten verschiedener Geschwindigkeit, die auch unterschiedlich kosten.

mfg chmee


----------



## multimolti (11. März 2009)

Mir ging es in diesem Post auch nicht primär um das Video, sondern nur um die Preisunterschiede von SSDs.

Und das mit dem Rippen war glaube ich nicht gemeint als von der CD rippen, sondern die gerippten Dateien auf eine andere Festplatte ziehen. Sonst würde es ja keinen Sinn machen, das CD-Laufwerk würde den Prozess  ziemlich limitieren.


----------

